
Behavior of .sort() in JavaScript - tosh
https://twitter.com/garybernhardt/status/1066807237295796224
======
avoidwork
[https://es5.github.io/#SortCompare](https://es5.github.io/#SortCompare)

pretty sure it's been this way since 1.0

